# New Guy needs a name



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't keep calling him "new guy"!
His original owner called him Buddy- he doesn't respond to it. The humane society he was given up to called him Sterling- he wasn't there long enough to recognize the new name.

He is around two years old.
A few names I have been tossing around:
Max
Lynx
Hunter
DAABOR (Dumb As A Box Of Rocks) just because he is very klutzy and he cracks me up with his antics











Anyone have any name suggestions??


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like a Bandit to me....something about the lines/markings around his eyes.
He is super CUTE!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

How about Lynx or snow white? Do you think Snow white is a bit too girly.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's gorgeous. I think the name "Max" suits him!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

I like Max, too! 

And oh, those eyes! He is gorgeous.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I think picking a name is a very personal thing, if I were you I'd hunt around on cat naming sites. Out of the names you sugested, "Lynx" are what his markings are called (lynx point), so I wouldn't call him that... although if you want to, go for it. Out of those names I like Max the best.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I read through some kitty names and here are a few I like and think would fit him.

Mac
MadMax
Magnus
Maniac
Matrix
Maximoto
Muphy
Merlin
Mobi
Monroe
Moses
Mr. Bean
Mr. Magoo
Oliver
Onyx
Oscar
Ozzy
Pewter
Phil
Quincy
Ralph
Rascal
Rex
Rocky
Rufus
Sarge
Sherlock
Simba
Smokey
Spartacus
Sputnik
Sylvester


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

How about Mickey? After the McDonalds cup he is laying by hehe


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

By the way my very first cat that I had when I was a little girl looked just like him, his name was Sisqo.. he unfortunately did not survive the dryer (his favorite place to sleep)


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Morquinn said:


> How about Mickey? After the McDonalds cup he is laying by hehe


Aw shucks- I was hoping no one would notice my messy desk.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Gabby- I like several of those. Rocky is out though- I recently lost my 15 year old Springer Spaniel named Rocky.

I had started looking at a list too
Butch
Jack
Kody
Lenny
Riley

edited to add- my other kitties are Otis (can not change it- he owns it)
and Caspian (also still subject to change- I call him little peanut right now-lol)








Caspian









Otis and Caspian


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

> Aw shucks- I was hoping no one would notice my messy desk


Hehe, sorry..I have a weird complex where I have to analyze my own pictures before posting anywhere because I have done the same and have gotten comments (mostly from my mother) about things seen in the background


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Nugi (guess how you pronounce that ) or Daabor xD


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

How about leopard.. lol


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

He reminds me of Jack Sparrow. Very handsome pirate!


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

ohhhh, I like Butch! 

I think Caspian could be a Riley or Cody


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

If I had two more boy cats, they would be Crosby and Smitty. That's just me, of course.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohh he is so gorgeous - I like Sarge - he looks very regal and in charge!


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

gorgeous cat!! I like Max or Bandit


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Max is cute. Max Smart.

Frank or Frankie? (after old blue eyes Frank Sinatra)
Watch his personality for a few days. I bet he's smarter than DAABOR!

He looks like he'll be full of mischief. maybe Loki?


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Or maybe a Japanese name?
Hiro
Katame (means blue)


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow what a hansome boy!
lol at DAABOR


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

if you can't find a name that fits don't worry he'll find one for you in time, but he looks like phisher (fisher) to me.. we had a large lynx point with a japanese name, baka neko (translation, insain cat) our japanese F.E.S. thought the name very fitting...


----------



## jason420 (May 17, 2011)

Zorro!


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

I've decided to give my cats very human names. Something about it amuses me and I think they might appreciate it too. Winston and Eleanor are my little monsters.


----------



## W2Dee (May 16, 2011)

I like Mozes (moses in English) and Jack. And a bunch of dutch names. If I ever name a cat again I'm gonna name him Sparta or Mees.

I never got to pick my cats names: Minous, Sammy and Bill.(Bill means butt in dutch hihi )


----------



## W2Dee (May 16, 2011)

Oh and I like Loeki


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

Robin1109 said:


> I've decided to give my cats very human names. Something about it amuses me and I think they might appreciate it too. Winston and Eleanor are my little monsters.


Gabby's former human also likes human names, specifically names that end in y. Gabby's older sisters are Katy and Lucy.


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Well id call im Marbles  That's what i first thought when i looked at his eyes  They are really pretty eyes and kinda look like marbles


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Did kitteh get a name? I would have suggested Greystoke. Or Greysmoke. If that seems too presumptous remember,he'll have alternate names!-kittywitty,catbutt,boodlehoo,puddy,puddywuddy,stewcat,seabiscuit,trouser-button


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

I showed the pic to my bf and he suggested either Sir Thomas or Toast (?????). Personally, I really like Max


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

bluemilk said:


> Did kitteh get a name? I would have suggested Greystoke. Or Greysmoke. If that seems too presumptous remember,he'll have alternate names!-kittywitty,catbutt,boodlehoo,puddy,puddywuddy,stewcat,seabiscuit,trouser-button


LOL So far his best nickname is "no". Apparently his former human used to feed him people scraps. He's always trying to get my food.

So far he gets called
Buddy
Max/Maxie
Little Dude
Hunter
Newguy
Daabor
and FDR (Flop, Drop, and Roll) which is what he does when you get near him


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Otis and Newguy this morning playing


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG he's gorgeous. He looks just like my sister's cat, Kovie, who was lost a few months ago, in March. I hope you find just the right name for him.


----------

